# Adobe Lightroom 4.4



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got a notification to update my Lightroom 4.3 to 4.4 ... did anyone update it? if yes any issues to be concerned about? coz I just bought the Nik Software suite a few days ago and don't want this update to mess it up. Apparently version 4.4 provides support for 25 new cameras including Canon EOS 1D C, Nikon D7100 etc


----------



## major tom (Apr 3, 2013)

lr 4.4 works fine - even with the nik software.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 3, 2013)

major tom said:


> lr 4.4 works fine - even with the nik software.


Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 3, 2013)

Friends of mine did(wedding shooters)....NO ISSUES so far.

I would if I get X100s ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2013)

I updated it last night and everything works well, including Nik plugin suite.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been trying to download it twice now, but the connection I have is just too slow. I have no particular needs that makes me want to download it more than that I want to stay with the latest version hoping it will run maybe a little bit faster and be more stable. Downloading the 4.3 took me a good 12 hours. I'm happy to move back to Europe in a couple of months (at least from that perspective).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

I just installed it this morning, it seems to be fine.


----------



## ecka (Apr 4, 2013)

Works nicely, no problems, loads faster than 4.3.


----------

